# Dual Nand, Xbox 360, with freestyle dash 3 for swap



## gb155 (27 Feb 2013)

Xbox 360, Elite, Jasper, DUAL Nand, Xbox Live and RGH 2.0 in one box

Xbox 360, Elite, Jasper, DUAL Nand, Xbox Live and RGH 2.0 in one box

2 x hdd

one 60gb for the RGH and Freestyle Side , Unbanned

one 20gb For the Xbox live NAND , Unbanned

Kinect 

USB 250gb HDD with lots of stuff installed

One Wireless Pad - in white, with red buttons and a chrome guide button.

All leads and Power supply

These are REAL rare , first to see WILL buy !

looking for excess of £300 or swap for e tacx vr trainer, such as I magic etc.


----------



## gb155 (1 Mar 2013)

£250?


----------



## gb155 (2 Mar 2013)

£200


----------



## gb155 (4 Mar 2013)

Proper picture taken


----------



## wiggydiggy (4 Mar 2013)

Just a word to the wise although I understand what that description means, many here will not, and given the consoles main advantage (able to play pirate games) you might be better off trying to sell on a dedicated xbox site.

Some people here might want a 360, but not a modded one!


----------



## gb155 (16 Mar 2013)

wiggydiggy said:


> Just a word to the wise although I understand what that description means, many here will not, and given the consoles main advantage (able to play pirate games) you might be better off trying to sell on a dedicated xbox site.
> 
> Some people here might want a 360, but not a modded one!


Yup, fair point I think


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2013)

£150 or any swaps?


----------



## jamin100 (23 Jun 2013)

How much without kinect and the controller?


----------



## gb155 (23 Jun 2013)

£100


----------

